# Hog Bounty on Fort Benning?



## IrishSniper

So I've heard from a couple different people that the bounty is up $50 per pig!! Does anybody know if this is true or not?

If it is, I know what I'm doing this weekend.


----------



## lungbuster123

No there is no bounty.


----------



## PineThirty

I think you need a new sorce of Info! They havent been offering a bounty for a year now!


----------



## Grey Man

I heard the bounty was a hundred flamillion dollars and that if you shot the golden pig you got a free ticket to Willie Wonka's factory! Is that true?


----------



## PineThirty

Yep and hes 600lbs with one red eye.




Grey Man said:


> I heard the bounty was a hundred flamillion dollars and that if you shot the golden pig you got a free ticket to Willie Wonka's factory! Is that true?


----------



## idsman75

I saw the conservation folks at Benning DPW to get my trapping permit renewed about a month ago and there was still no bounty with no bounty in sight.  Based on some information I learned last week, a bounty would be IMPOSSIBLE for the foreseeable future.


----------



## jasonyoung

They had one in 2008. 

http://www.wildpigconference.com/proceedings09/holtfreter.pdf

Wished they would continue it!


----------



## mossyoakgangsta

Cuz brother Obama was going hog wild with the checkbook...... but it has bounced, so no more bounty.


----------



## olcowman

The bounty was stopped a couple of years ago, I shot the golden pig last october and Willie Wonka gave me the heebie jeebies...


----------



## uncleless

there will not be any hog bounties for some time. there is no more money and the budget cuts will not allow it to continue. the Conservation Branch is wanting hunters to take as many as they can. they will contiune trapping permits, and plan on a baiting program ran by hunters on FBGA. this will be a limited to a few hunters that meet their regs. there are plenty of hogs on FBGA that can be hunted year round.


----------



## bfriendly

IrishSniper said:


> So I've heard from a couple different people that the bounty is up $50 per pig!! Does anybody know if this is true or not?
> 
> If it is, I know what I'm doing this weekend.



There must be a few people that have been mis-informed............If it were true, the hogs would be ALL removed within a week or so, every one of them.

There would be a hunter for every square 50 yards or so...............no doubt it would be sweet, but it ain't happenin:nono:


----------



## sgtstinky

bfriendly said:


> There must be a few people that have been mis-informed............If it were true, the hogs would be ALL removed within a week or so, every one of them.
> 
> There would be a hunter for every square 50 yards or so...............no doubt it would be sweet, but it ain't happenin:nono:



You under estimate Benning, 180,000 plus acres full of hogs. When I was stationed there in the early 90s I never once saw a hog, now they are all over. Every river, creek and swamp has extensive sign. They are out of control. The last bounty only served in educating the hogs to stay nocturnal.


----------



## EricL

For those of you that continue to wear your political views on your sleeve please do research so you know what's in place about military budgets. No one president did so much more or less that it makes a difference. For the record republicans are the party of overspending for military use (non use) just thought  I'd let you know. P.S. not a registered democrat so save the ignorance. I'm a American that supports progressive not one party or this party did this to your sorry As$!*+. Let's keep this about the beauty of the sport and food it provides for families and shelters. Make america great again isn't about ignorance it's about do your part (lead, follow or get out the way)


----------



## 175rltw

EricL said:


> For those of you that continue to wear your political views on your sleeve please do research so you know what's in place about military budgets. No one president did so much more or less that it makes a difference. For the record republicans are the party of overspending for military use (non use) just thought  I'd let you know. P.S. not a registered democrat so save the ignorance. I'm a American that supports progressive not one party or this party did this to your sorry As$!*+. Let's keep this about the beauty of the sport and food it provides for families and shelters. Make america great again isn't about ignorance it's about do your part (lead, follow or get the CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored out the way)



You tell em dude. All the way back to 2011


----------

